# Publications, Background Info for Author Of IBS Audio Program



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

For those of you who have requested a bit more information about Michael Mahoney, the author of the IBS Audio Program 100, this summary is compiled here for your reference.*Publications *Michael Mahoney, MDHthp. Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Emotional and Physical. The Journal for Clinical Hypnotherapists in Practice. March 2003, Vol. 5 No. 1 pp.10-11.Michael Mahoney, MDHthp. Clinical Hypnotherapy for Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Positive Health Magazine. May 2002, pp. 28-30.Michael Mahoney, UK Register of IBS Therapists. Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Hypnotherapy. Healingwell. 2000. www.healingwell.com/library/ibs/mahoney1.aspMind and Body: The Power Within. Amoena Life Magazine, Spring/Summer 2006. p. 33.Complementary Medicine Success Stories â€" CMA Member: Michael Mahoney, The Journal of the Complementary Medical Association, Spring 2004, p. 8.The Top Brass: The 10 leading hypnotherapists in Britain: Michael Mahoney, first. Compiled by Kate Hilpern assisted by the Hypnotherapy Association. The Independent, UK Sunday Edition, 23 March 2003.Relieving pain around the world. Warrington Guardian News. 28 November 2002 Michael Mahoney. At the Forefront of IBS Treatment. This is Cheshire. September 27, 2001 Warrington Man is UK Leader in Hypnotherapy: Specialty â€" Irritable Bowel Syndrome. Inside Track Magazine, February 2000, Issue 10, pp. 4-5.Michael Mahoney. Hypnotes Monthly Column. Warrington Worldwide Magazine. October 2002 â€" ongoing.The Journal for The Staff of Warrington Community Health. Connect. Focus on Hypnotherapy. February 1998, Issue No. 009.<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>Books Citing Michael Mahoneyâ€™s work: First Year IBS: An Essential Guide for the Newly DiagnosedHeather Van Vorous, Marlowe & Company, 2001ISBN: 1-56924-547-9 pp. 97 - 113First Year IBS - British Edition Heather Van Vorous â€" British Edits by Michael MahoneyEndorsed by the UK Register of IBS Therapists â€" Mahoney â€" FounderConstable & Robinson Ltd. 2001-2004ISBN: 1-84119-805-6 pp. 106-127, 216, 259IBS for DummiesCarolyn Dean, MD, ND, L. Christine Wheeler, MA, Wiley Publishers, November 2005ISBN: 0-7645-9814-7 p.334, p. 117, pp. 230-232Eyes Without Sparkle: A Journey Through Post-Natal IllnessElaine A. Hanzak, Published by Radcliffe Medical, Jan 30, 2005ISBN 185775655xLearning from Wonderful Lives: Lessons from the Study of Well-BeingDr Nick Baylis, PhD, Cambridge University Psychologist and Times ColumnistPublished by Cambridge Well-Being Books Ltd. August 2005ISBN: 0-9550503-0-8 Eating for IBSHeather Van Vorous, Marlowe & Company, 2000ISBN: 1-56924-600-9 p. 270 â€" Directory of Resources<><><><><><><><><><>*Recognitions & Achievements* As a member of the Primary Care Society for Gastroenterology, Michael Mahoney was invited to speak to gastroenterologists and physicians on: The Role of Gut Specific Hypnosis in Primary Care at the PCSG Annual Scientific Meeting, 19th October 2001 held at the Royal Academy of Arts in London.In 2002 he presented clinical evidence on the uses of hypnotherapy in the National Health Service to the Priority Sub Setting Committee of the Health Gain and Strategy Directorate of a London Health Authority.In 1996/1997 Michael was invited to conduct a Medical Research Project at NHS Medical Practice to examine the efficacy of hypnotherapy on the symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome. This research was financed by the NHS practice and reviewed by the NHS ethics commission.Michael's private research work and patient trials conducted were submitted into the Guild of Health Writers Awards 1999. This work was recognised as "one of 80 excellent examples" of orthodox medicine and complementary medicine working together in the United Kingdom cited in evidence given to the House of Lord Scientific Review of 2000.Michael is a service provider for NHS and also for BUPA (British United Provident Association), which is the largest private health care organization in the UK. In addition, he is a Non-NHS (National Health Service) Service Provider of Hypnotherapy Services.Michael is a member of the Hypnotherapy Association and Guild of Master Hypnotists, The British Council of Hypnotist Examiners, The British Hypnotherapy Association, The IBS Network and is an accredited member of the Hypnotherapy Register. He is a Trained Trainer of HoNoS - Health of the Nation outcome Scales. He is also a member of the professional medical organization the International Functional Brain-Gut Research Group. Michael has also founded the UK Register of IBS therapists, with membership consisting of over 90 therapists UK â€" wide.Innovation and Research Awards2000 â€" Warrington Business Awards: Innovation and Research â€" IBS Audio Program 100Â® 2005 â€" Warrington Business Awards: Innovation and Research â€" An Aid to Emotional Recovery from Breast CancerÂ©2006 â€" Complementary and Alternative Medicine Award..Edited for line duplication removal.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

WOW thanks Marilyn I can add, he is one SPECIAL and NICE guy. Helped when I needed it and told me to let him know if I need to talk more. Have NEVER met a DR. so caring.Kat


----------

